# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Missing Myzeo Website!

## Sargent80

This doesn't relate to most of the topics on the forum, but I know that some of you guys use Zeo Sleep Tracker when lucid dreaming.  I just tried to log on to my account on <URL removed> and I keep getting redirected to a Godaddy URL.  I can't get on any Zeo website. Is anyone else having the same problem?  What is going on?

----------


## ParadoxOwl

Oh dear, It appears that they havent renewed their URL or its Godaddy's fault lol.

----------


## Sargent80

I hope they fix it soon, because I use the website often.

----------


## Ampage

Sorry guys, Zeo shut down a few months ago Exclusive: Sleep coach company Zeo is shutting down | mobihealthnews I doubt the website will be coming back.
The mobile app still records sleep patterns, and when combined with ZILD it is still a pretty powerful lucid dreaming tool.

----------


## Goldenspark

Hey guys, sorry I missed this thread when I posted about Zeo going bust just now!

Jackc45 - I was gong to suggest you get one of these on your thread - it would help you see what your sleep patterns are like. I didn't because I had heard they'd gone bust!

I wonder if the basic product will be resurrected?

----------

